# Poly vs Steel Cutting edge



## sdubfid (Dec 13, 2008)

I've done some searching and everybody is raving about the poly cutting edges.

I've worn through 1 half of my steel cutting edge and I've had the plow for 6 days. Is this normal? I have it set so the pucks are ven with the blade height so it scrapes more snow off. 

Will a poly blade last longer than steel?

It is a 2008 Can-Am Outlander 650 with 54" Can-Am Blade.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sdubfid;688346 said:


> I've done some searching and everybody is raving about the poly cutting edges.
> 
> I've worn through 1 half of my steel cutting edge and I've had the plow for 6 days. Is this normal? I have it set so the pucks are ven with the blade height so it scrapes more snow off.
> 
> ...


My 5th season on two 1 1/4 in thick poly scrapers with no wear whatso ever.Bwetter yet they do not tear up the customers driveways. Some say they do not scrape down like steel but we find they are just as good as steel.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/myplowGary-2.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0687.jpg

http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html

Of course if your running on a shoestring it may not be for you as they are rather expensive but will last a lifetime, I do not know what a stock steel scraper cost but you will only buy one poly. the big highway plows have gone to these poly and rave about them and it saves the roads lol. With poly you can throw the shoes away.


----------



## Bozeman (Nov 19, 2004)

My poly blade was wearing well it just would jump up when I hit ice chunks. The steel blades just don't seem to bounce up as bad. I do think the poly will wear a lot longer though. I do about 2 miles of sidewalk though so I need something that will get up frozen footprints and as much ice a possible. I switched over to "AR" steel blades and they don't wear down at all. It's the same metal that is used on grader blades. It cost me about $45 dollars but for what I use it for it's well worth the money.


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

Where's the best place to buy a u-edge? I'm new here so you'll have to overlook me for awhile.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Chiefmorton;693306 said:


> Where's the best place to buy a u-edge? I'm new here so you'll have to overlook me for awhile.


http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0687.jpg


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

skywagon;693322 said:


> http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0687.jpg


Thanks for the quick reply, I'll check'em out.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I weld on used truck cutting edges last for years


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i just use a piece of 2 inch flatbar


----------



## BTM Lawn (Dec 27, 2008)

I prefer 3 inch


----------

